# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Security > [ubuntu] What's this: ec2-174-129-227-92.compute-1.amazonaws.com

## jocampo

Hi,

I can see my computer always connected or with an idle connection to: 

ec2-174-129-227-92.compute-1.amazonaws.com , local port 42877

Can someone explain to me why and what's that? I am running Lucid.

Thanks in advance,

----------


## Rubi1200

Do you use Ubuntu One to backup/sync files or email contacts etc.?

----------


## jocampo

> Do you use Ubuntu One to backup/sync files or email contacts etc.?


Yes and not. It is NOT configured on this PC. I just installed Lucid recently and have not had the chance to configure. I do use Xmarks though but not sure if uses that address/port ...

----------


## cdenley

```
sudo netstat -tnp
```

Probably something related to:
http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/

----------


## jocampo

> ```
> sudo netstat -tnp
> ```
> 
> Probably something related to:
> http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/


Well, I know the connection is there because my conky  :Smile:  ...so, thanks for the netstat suggestion but not so much help here. My question is more related to "why is there and how can I block or shut it down". Is that a Lucid feature that by default opens or connects to that address?

----------


## FuturePilot

Simple. Run the netstat command above and it will give you the name of the program and the PID. Then you can use ps to find exactly what the command is.



```
ps aux | grep PID
```

Replace PID with the actual PID

Once you know what it is then you can go about disabling etc etc whatever it is.

----------


## oldos2er

aws.com is Amazon Web Services. http://aws.amazon.com/

----------


## jocampo

> aws.com is Amazon Web Services. http://aws.amazon.com/


DOing what in my Ubuntu Lucid?  :Wink:  ... 

I can easily kill the PID but would like to know why and what's doing on my system ... does it come with Lucid and its part of a built in feature like UBuntu ONe or something like that?

----------


## FuturePilot

> DOing what in my Ubuntu Lucid?  ... 
> 
> I can easily kill the PID but would like to know why and what's doing on my system ... does it come with Lucid and its part of a built in feature like UBuntu ONe or something like that?


Did you follow the instructions in my previous post? We can't help you figure out what it is doing if we don't know what it is.

----------


## ~Las~

well I think its not harmful if you are running boinc. :Very Happy: .This is what I've got

ps aux | grep 14375
las      14375  0.0  0.1   3592  1600 ?        SNl  04:30   0:00 ../../projects/wuprop.boinc-af.org/data_collect_1.39_i686-pc-linux-gnu__nci
las      25839  0.0  0.0   4020   752 pts/1    S+   04:40   0:00 grep --color=auto 14375

----------


## BkkBonanza

Amazon Web Services EC2 is used by many, many web companies for hosting.
If you use nslookup to reverse an IP and it shows this then it doesn't mean Amazon is doing something but someone renting EC2 server space is - and that could be any body. Literally anybody, even me.

As mentioned above you can use netstat (MUST be sudo) to see process id and determine what program is involved. Programs like Skype often keep peer connections open and there's no saying who or where the peer is.

Without first determining the program you stand little chance of knowing since so many companies host on EC2 and their IPs are always dynamically changing. I seem to recall a recent netcraft survey saying there were 300,000 users on EC2 now.

----------


## OpSecShellshock

> Amazon Web Services EC2 is used by many, many web companies for hosting.
> If you use nslookup to reverse an IP and it shows this then it doesn't mean Amazon is doing something but someone renting EC2 server space is - and that could be any body. Literally anybody, even me.
> 
> As mentioned above you can use netstat (MUST be sudo) to see process id and determine what program is involved. Programs like Skype often keep peer connections open and there's no saying who or where the peer is.
> 
> Without first determining the program you stand little chance of knowing since so many companies host on EC2 and their IPs are always dynamically changing. I seem to recall a recent netcraft survey saying there were 300,000 users on EC2 now.


Exactly, which is why folks were asking which process was responsible. However, there was never an answer from the OP, and this was 2 months ago.

----------


## BkkBonanza

Ah! I didn't even see the original date. I wish people wouldn't bring old threads to the top like that!
Hold on! I just did the same. Ok, shoot me now.

----------


## Skinar

And now?

No answer was ridden..

Still Ubuntu is connected to Amazon from the start.
Why?

----------


## rookcifer

> And now?
> 
> No answer was ridden..
> 
> Still Ubuntu is connected to Amazon from the start.
> Why?


Because Ubuntu One uses Amazon's EC2 for cloud hosting.  When you connect to ubuntu one, you are connecting to Amazon.

----------


## MIJ-VI

http://status.aws.amazon.com/

----------

